# What is closed on Christmas holidays?



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

Could you tell me what is closed during the Christams holidays? I guess most things must be open on Chrsitmas but what about New Year Eve and the New Year?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Bulgakov said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you tell me what is closed during the Christams holidays? I guess most things must be open on Chrsitmas but what about New Year Eve and the New Year?
> 
> ...


Hi,

As the largely Buddhist Thais don't celebrate Christmas as such, pretty much everything is open, same goes for New Year's Eve and New Year's Day 

However they have learned quickly to produce menus to cater for the farangs over that period, 'Thanksgiving', etc...


----------



## hoodon (Jun 1, 2009)

Bulgakov said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you tell me what is closed during the Christams holidays? I guess most things must be open on Chrsitmas but what about New Year Eve and the New Year?
> 
> ...


If you are looking for a traditional or the best you can get type of Christmas and New Year then head for Pattaya or one of the islands, you'll even see Santa Claus. If you're heading for one of the outposts then everything will be business as usual but Christmas will pass without you knowing it. Thailand's traditional New Year is in April but they do also celebrate our New Year in a big, big way. Watch out for those firecrackers and rockets. The new year starts with a very loud bang in Thailand.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Hi,
> 
> As the largely Buddhist Thais don't celebrate Christmas as such, pretty much everything is open, same goes for New Year's Eve and New Year's Day
> 
> However they have learned quickly to produce menus to cater for the farangs over that period, 'Thanksgiving', etc...



And charged accordingly!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

hoodon said:


> If you are looking for a traditional or the best you can get type of Christmas and New Year then head for Pattaya or one of the islands, you'll even see Santa Claus. If you're heading for one of the outposts then everything will be business as usual but Christmas will pass without you knowing it. Thailand's traditional New Year is in April but they do also celebrate our New Year in a big, big way. Watch out for those firecrackers and rockets. The new year starts with a very loud bang in Thailand.


hoodon,

Don't the Thais celebrate Chinese New Year as their New Year in Thailand? That can be in February - or at least Tet was while I was in Vietnam a few years ago. Tet is the Vietnamese equivalent of Chinese New Years. If they do celebrate Chinese New Year the date varies yearly. I think it's based on the lunar calendar. 

Serendipity2


----------



## gleeglee (Jun 18, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> hoodon,
> 
> Don't the Thais celebrate Chinese New Year as their New Year in Thailand? That can be in February - or at least Tet was while I was in Vietnam a few years ago. Tet is the Vietnamese equivalent of Chinese New Years. If they do celebrate Chinese New Year the date varies yearly. I think it's based on the lunar calendar.
> 
> Serendipity2


Hello I believe that 31st of December and the 1st of January in Thailand are National Holidays after checking the calandar i can confirm this.


----------



## brumy (Jun 18, 2009)

*noticed another from ottawa*



Bulgakov said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you tell me what is closed during the Christams holidays? I guess most things must be open on Chrsitmas but what about New Year Eve and the New Year?
> 
> ...


​Also thinking of moving to Thailand from Ottawa in next few years.Planning on next trip to pattaya in Oct,would like any help and info you could give me for move.
Thanks


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

brumy said:


> ​Also thinking of moving to Thailand from Ottawa in next few years.Planning on next trip to pattaya in Oct,would like any help and info you could give me for move.
> Thanks



brumy,

There is a cornucopia of information on this forum about moving to/living in Thailand and Pattaya. Read, read and read some more! You'll learn a LOT. I'll wager there are few questions that won't be answered from the relative merits in owning a top floor condo in Pattaya to marrying a bar girl to getting a visa to expat food. It's ALL there - like a fabulous smorgasborg - and free for the taking.

Serendipity2


----------



## brumy (Jun 18, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> brumy,
> 
> There is a cornucopia of information on this forum about moving to/living in Thailand and Pattaya. Read, read and read some more! You'll learn a LOT. I'll wager there are few questions that won't be answered from the relative merits in owning a top floor condo in Pattaya to marrying a bar girl to getting a visa to expat food. It's ALL there - like a fabulous smorgasborg - and free for the taking.
> 
> Serendipity2


Thanks for the info, i'm a newbie to this site.


----------

